# A new pup (Runnymede or Sandspur?)



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

www.runnymedekennels.com

http://www.sandspurgoldens.com/


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess what bothers me with the above breeder/link, is that they don't give a lot of information on their website and nothing about clearances and you cannot see the pedigrees of the dogs.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I guess what bothers me with the above breeder/link, is that they don't give a lot of information on their website and nothing about clearances and you cannot see the pedigrees of the dogs.


I'm going to e-mail them. What kind of information should I ask for? I don't know much about health clearances, or what they should look like.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I am no expert either. I learned a lot coming to this forum. The parents of the pups should have elbow,heart, hips and eye clearances for sure. 
I hope that someone more experienced will chime in.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If you go to the golden retriever breeder and puppy section here, it will give you different threads about breeders, what to look for etc.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the impression of Sandspur as a reputable breeder.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Michele, check those 2 threads:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I just saw that you also added a link of Sandspur. Thanks! I was refering to Runnymede with my above comment.
The Sandspur website is more promising, but I do not see anything about them having any litters currently.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Both are reputable breeders. In the k9data link provided by Sandspur for the litter, the eye clearances are outdated. I would just ask for the updated ones.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Michele, check those 2 threads:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html


Thanks for the links to the threads! I'll check them out.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I just saw that you also added a link of Sandspur. Thanks! I was refering to Runnymede with my above comment.
> The Sandspur website is more promising, but I do not see anything about them having any litters currently.


I'm actually hoping to get one at the end of the year, or early early next year, so no litters now isn't a problem.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there. I know anna and betsy personally. They both care about the breed! Betsy is not breeding at this time. I will be breeding my girl at the end of the year or early next year if she passes her hips/elbows this week. First time I have had free time to get them done. Hoping to finish her ch this summer. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

MicheleKC87 said:


> So, I've been seriously thinking about getting another golden puppy. Lily just turned one last month and she is a dream dog (aside from trying to sneak the garbage sometimes.) I think she would do wonderful with a new puppy. She is very gentle with my nephews and little cousins ages 1-5, and also with my cats and my nephews 8 week old kitten.
> 
> Lily came from a puppy mill. I got her from the flea market from someone who said they had an accidental litter. I later found out when returning to the flea market that the "breeder" had at least five different breeds, large and small that they were selling. None were goldens.
> 
> ...


I do not know these breeders, but when searching for a breeder my may concern was to get a healthy puppy with good temperament. I think you may fnd some good suggestions here in the forum. I am getting mine from Susan Wilks in Deland, Florida. I think she still has puppies available. I chose her based on the fact that both parents have all clearances. Both parents have OFA excellent hips. If you want to send her a message: [email protected]
The owner of the dad is snobirdgoldens.com. You can see all the clearances from that website. 
Another way to find a breeder is to look at the puppy referral page of the golden retriever club. It is my understanding that all dogs have health clearances for the litters to be posted there.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Betsy of Runneymede is a wonderful breeder. She has been showing and breeding for a number of years. I have always known her to be very honest, ethical and forthcoming in any dealings with her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

kfayard said:


> Hi there. I know anna and betsy personally. They both care about the breed! Betsy is not breeding at this time. I will be breeding my girl at the end of the year or early next year if she passes her hips/elbows this week. First time I have had free time to get them done. Hoping to finish her ch this summer. Good luck in your search!


Does Miss Puppy have a baby-daddy picked out yet? Making the top five list is half the fun, lol.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Does Miss Puppy have a baby-daddy picked out yet? Making the top five list is half the fun, lol.


lol! Yes. My top 5 are different from breeder top 5. But, we are getting there 
Top picks right now are: 
Hunter, Crystalfall's fortune hunter
Hooch, Tangleloft the heat is on
Rugby, Gangway's SUV
Albert, carrera stike the gold

Of course, I like Chaos. I have a lot of favorite dogs, just may not be the best match for Remi. Remi has a great topline, good rear, neck, head, she needs more upper arm. If I had to choose one right now...I would breed her to Hunter. Not well known, but he has Everything remi needs and seems to be producing it. If not hunter, than probably hooch. Will see, have to get the last clearances. Everytime I would have her home, she would either be in hunt training or in heat. Breeder likes all hytree lines of her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I understand has I am at about fourteen no's, two yeses, and a maybe from Lushie's awesome breeder. I'm going to look up Hooch and Hunter.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

kfayard said:


> lol! Yes. My top 5 are different from breeder top 5. But, we are getting there
> Top picks right now are:
> Hunter, Crystalfall's fortune hunter
> Hooch, Tangleloft the heat is on
> ...


Oh Kelli-- love the choices here. A lot of nice boys to pick from.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol, I understand has I am at about fourteen no's, two yeses, and a maybe from Lushie's awesome breeder. I'm going to look up Hooch and Hunter.


haha. I am in the same boat. It is a huge learning experience that is for sure! If she just picked out a stud for Remi, I would not learn anything. So, I am glad I have a say in it.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Oh Kelli-- love the choices here. A lot of nice boys to pick from.


The list my grow!  But, if my breeder picks rugby then the 2nd breeding, I will pick my favorite!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Hi there. I know anna and betsy personally. They both care about the breed! Betsy is not breeding at this time. I will be breeding my girl at the end of the year or early next year if she passes her hips/elbows this week. First time I have had free time to get them done. Hoping to finish her ch this summer. Good luck in your search!


I contacted both Anna and Betsy. Betsy said she may have a litter at the end of summer, and Anna has a litter planned for late July or early August. 

I want to make sure my home is ready for a puppy before I bring one home.

I'm interested if you breed Remi! I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Both are great breeders. I will be spending the weekend with Betsy, so I will ask her. I know she has one more major left on one of her bitches. So, she might be breeding her.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

You should def come over for the biloxi shows at the beginning of June. I am sure all of us will be there. I am sure it will be majors too


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

kfayard said:


> You should def come over for the biloxi shows at the beginning of June. I am sure all of us will be there. I am sure it will be majors too


Where are the shows being held? My dad lives in Biloxi. I'll definitely try to make it.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Biloxi convention center


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Biloxi convention center


Ok, cool! Thanks!


----------

